# Dillon Aero M134D Gatling Gun



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

So, if your tired of screwing around, and want to get down to business, maybe this is for you!


My new catalog for Dillon Blue Press, list an announcement on page 53, for the commencement of commercial sales for the Dillon Aero M134D Gatling gun.
For more info e-mail [email protected]


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

.Well, about the cheapest you can find 7.62 is $175-$200 per thousand, and prices are still rising. So, at 4000 shots per minute, it would cost you about $750 a minute to shoot. That is one expensive toy.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the team that has that toy wins.....lol.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know its just a "want" kinda thing which makes it all the harder to get past the missus. Maybe I could call it a chainsaw or something. Nail gun? Weed whacker?


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Batteries included?

The same toy in .22LR would be more practical.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I'll just stick to my trusty old rifle that is dead on and knock out the shooter with one shot. Just like in the movies shoot 600 rounds and hit nothing. In **** not to long ago the police had a shoot out a point blank range with a suspect and out of 37 shots fired no one was hit. Someone needs a different gun or lots of time at the range. Sam


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sam, I too, like my Remington 700 in 30.06 but against these guns, you had best get the first shot and make no mistake about it, if you fail to hit the target, these guns will cut the trees down you are hiding behind. 
Ross, it is the easiest chainsaw or weed whacker I ever saw to use. Just point, pull trigger, no more tree, LOL. 

Elkhound, you are right there. I never saw the team that had one of those loose, regardless of how many was on the ground. 

nathan104 is also right. You best have the governments money if you want to play with this thing. 

And palani, I always have thought they should make one in .22 LR and then make some tracers for it. It would only take about one tracer for every 20 rounds to see the firing pattern 3 times each second. 
As fast as the mini-gun fires, it could fire probably twice as fast in .22LR because of the much shorter bullet and still be way cheaper to shoot than the 7.62 version. 

They could build a small tracked attack vehicle with 1/2" plate metal armor for the boys in Iraq to ease up the streets with one of these mounted on top and I think even the idiots over there would run for cover. Even if it was only a .22 caliber. :duel:
JMHO, LOL.
Dennis


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Dennis.....i seen a TV demo of this gun.that thing makes a strange sound when fired.if i remeber correctly it has no recoil either.they was using it out of a chopper.that gun will win battles both physically and mentally.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ross said:


> I know its just a "want" kinda thing which makes it all the harder to get past the missus. Maybe I could call it a chainsaw or something. Nail gun? Weed whacker?


"Weed whacker" seems appropriate.
Check video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ELhy4_0hM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

You can actually make a gattling gun in .22 lr. They make a make and hand crank which you can mount either two or four Ruger 10/22 rifles. You turn a hand crank and it fires the rifles fast over and over. They are pretty neat. Nothing like the rpm of the electric machine posted above, but it will put a lot of rounds down range pretty wuick, and be MUCH cheaper to choot. They also do make a .22lr tracer round. I know Piney Woods manufactores them, but they are are to kind. Price is about $20 per box of 50 if you can find them in stock anywhere.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

nathan104 said:


> You can actually make a gattling gun in .22 lr. They make a make and hand crank which you can mount either two or four Ruger 10/22 rifles. You turn a hand crank and it fires the rifles fast over and over. They are pretty neat. Nothing like the rpm of the electric machine posted above, but it will put a lot of rounds down range pretty wuick, and be MUCH cheaper to choot. They also do make a .22lr tracer round. I know Piney Woods manufactores them, but they are are to kind. Price is about $20 per box of 50 if you can find them in stock anywhere.


I was setting in there watching the dumb tube and not watching it at the same time. More or less playing like I was watching it while my wife thought I was spending time with her. Please don't tell her, LOL. 
But I thought about "Puff the Magic Dragon" as it was called in Nam. All of a sudden it hit me how to build one. 
Simple as all get out. 
If any one wants one and will buy 6 mini-rugers, (because you can get 100 round drums for them;; so that would give you 600 rounds before changing drums) 
I can build you one. 
I never realized how easy it would be to build one. 
The 10/22's are what I am thinking would be best but any semi-automatic that will load easy (AND FAST) with hi-capacity mags would do. As far as I know, the MiniiRugar 10/22 is the only .22 rifle that has hi capacity drums for it but I haven't really looked at this.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

That is too cool !


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

nathan104 said:


> .Well, about the cheapest you can find 7.62 is $175-$200 per thousand, and prices are still rising. So, at 4000 shots per minute, it would cost you about $750 a minute to shoot. That is one expensive toy.



Your prices are out the window... if ya can find .308 for two hundred a thousand ya better buy all ya can.... the surplus has pretty much dried and real world prices are over double that at this time. Commodity prices are up and the UN has a lot of the old surplus destroyed by treaty and not sold. 

They do sound different more of a loud ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and not a bang. They also look like a "fluid" lazer if run with normal tracer loading... meaning if ya sweep it as ya fire it the line can wave where as a true lazer will look straight at all times

the mini gun has been around for a long time GE has been suppling them to the military for years. 

I kinda would like the whole suburban/minigun set up they show there.... but then again I like full auto


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> If any one wants one and will buy 6 mini-rugers, (because you can get 100 round drums for them;; so that would give you 600 rounds before changing drums)
> I can build you one.
> I never realized how easy it would be to build one.
> The 10/22's are what I am thinking would be best but any semi-automatic that will load easy (AND FAST) with hi-capacity mags would do. As far as I know, the MiniiRugar 10/22 is the only .22 rifle that has hi capacity drums for it but I haven't really looked at this.


There are ruger mini 14's and ruger 10/22's but I don't believe there are miniruger 10/22's.... I'd say there is definitely no such animal but there is a small possibility of an prototype or a super new item I have no knowledge of... but I doubt it....seriously....


there are belt fed miniatures of the browning 1919- I'd like one

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abTGAP7tG0Y[/ame]


and the american 180 which is 1800 rounds a minute with a 180 round drum- I have shot one of these and it can not help but make ya grin 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Giem3kJLM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFuuU21cCyc&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Actually machine guns are fun- well LEGAL registered machine guns are fun.... expensive but fun. Silenced machine guns even more so 


I like mine...

here is one of its brothers

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMRyOP9aVOQ&feature=related[/ame]

I shoulda got one of these but oh well

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aax35iZsBU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I think you are right Paul. I think they are to different guns. Actually I am pretty sure you are right and I think the mini Ruger is .223 caliber will the 10-22 is .22 caliber. Sorry about that.
I just dug up a couple of books to make sure and they are two different guns but I can't find the one with the 100 round drum mags to see which one they fit. I am pretty sure it's the 10-22 but I wouldn't bet on that either now, LOL. 
But which ever one it is, it would be pretty simple to make a 6 barrel machine gun with them. Even more barrels than that wouldn't be a problem to build. It is a little hard to explain as many ideas I get in my head are but it could be done cheaply, not counting all the rifles and mag you would need. 

Elkhound, I have seen them up close and in person and "THEY DO MAKE A HECK OF A SOUND". You don't hear a shot at all. It's more like a roar. They fire so fast you can't pick out a single shot even if the shooter just jerks the trigger and lets it go. In one fast snap of the trigger that thing will fire probably 15 or 20 rounds. 
It fires so fast that the end of the barrels at night like like a cutting torch with a big rose bud tip on it. It looks like fire coming out about a foot long.
And if you are the one on the receiving end you may as well bend over and kiss your tail good by unless you have some super duty armor. It wouldn't surprise me if one could punch holes in a tank in a few seconds as fast as they fire. I have never seen that happen but I have seen trees fall pretty fast from them.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's the one you'all are thinking of Ruger (2) 10/22. Different then the Mini -14 (223), Mini-30 (.30 cal).
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t..._redir&QueryTerm=Gatling Gun&_requestid=27017


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've got 50rd clips for 10-22's... believe the 100 round drums would be for the .223 

I wonder if the gatling gun is EMP proofed? Worthless without it. :grit:


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

tallpaul said:


> Your prices are out the window... if ya can find .308 for two hundred a thousand ya better buy all ya can.... the surplus has pretty much dried and real world prices are over double that at this time. Commodity prices are up and the UN has a lot of the old surplus destroyed by treaty and not sold.


We are speaking of two different 7.62 rounds. Didnt realize until you said 308 that this was the bigger ones. I shoot 7.62x39 through my AK. Im picking up 600 rounds of Wolf brand 7.62x39 for $100 tomorrow though. This is through a local person. I also order cases through cheaperthandirt.com. I just paid $115 for a 500 round sealed tin of the Brown Bear. I like them because they come in the tin. Their price for Wolf is $225 per thousand round case right now. Their prices for the 308 are about twice the 39's.

The price per minute to shoot this thing would actually be about $1500/minute. Makes for an expensive day at the range.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Come on now, think about this:
$1500 per min 
$20000(?)maybe more for the gun. 
Being the baddest guy on the block, (or city?)------Priceless!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sorry to go off-topic, but how much are those .45ACP moonclips in the ad? I can't make it out (gotta get a new pair of cheaters!).


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cabin, here is their site, and the page with the moon clips:
http://www.dillonprecision.com/content/p/8/stype/?searchVar=moon+clips


----------

